# Guidelines for tucked pins



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

One of the toughest shots in golf..

Ok, so you hit your drive, now your left inside 100 yards. However, the pin is tucked behind a bunker in the back right corner of the green. There is lot's of green to work with on the left. Should you take aim and fire to the pin, or hit the safe shot toward the left of the green? Let's see..

*Look at your lie*

If the ball rests on an upslope, it's easier to hit it high and make it stop quickly. I'd go with a lower lofted wedge. Like say a SW. Aim for the pin. 

Downslopes make it tough to get enough loft on your pitch. Skulling or topping is a serious risk in this situation.. Hit the safe shot.

*Swing length*

If you can reach the green by using a full shot, do it! You'll create more spin, and have a better chance of sticking the green. Go for the pin.

If the distance requires a 3/4 or 1/2 swing, controlling the shot will be harder. Play it safe. 

*Where you misses go*

If you tend to miss your wedge shots long, the front bunker shouldn't pose a threat, so go for the pin.

If you miss short, the bunker is now a threat, play it safe.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I like to hit a 3/4 S wedge in this situation. With back pins I have more green, so abbreviate the swing a bit, land it in the middle of the green, then there's a couple bounces and a nice checkup to about 5 feet away. With front pins, I'll usually do the opposite. Bring the shot in high and have it either stop or spin back to the hole; always making sure to be wary of any hazards lurking in the area of my normal mis of course.

Good course management tip 300. Very important.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That works too! This was really was intended for higher cap players, who don't have a clue how to play these shots..I would definently change some of these situations a little differently sometimes..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

300 really wants that driver lol


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I would love to have it as a back up in my other bag. So when friends wanna play, and don't have their clubs, I can lend them my backups.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I would absolutely love to write a book on course management, to include tips like the ones posted in this thread. Every range of player can benefit from good course management. These kinds of tips are the best ones, because they involve absolutely no swing adjustments.


----------

